# Craftsman planes with red frog



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Can someone tell me the years of manufacture for red frog Craftsman planes?

Thanks


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, Don w. (Timetestedtools) is the man with your answer.


----------



## GlenintheNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

There were two.

Craftsman 3CBB-7CBB were made by Millers Falls. Great planes.

The ones with the grey painted main castings were very late Sargent. Crap planes.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information


----------

